# MY kitten.....



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Seeing as a few of you on here think i am posting regarding another member , i thought i'd put a picture of my kitten Audrey. She is named after Audrey Hepburn




























Hope that clears things up although i am very upset about this


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I knew your thread was real as you posted about your kitten before all the upset of late. She is very very beautiful.


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks fluffypurrs. Am crying here as i would never be as spiteful as to post about another member under a false thread


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Don't cry, don't get yourself worked up. I knew you were real as you;ve been on posted about Audrey before. The trouble will stop, please do not leave us.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

mybabykitties said:


> Thanks fluffypurrs. Am crying here as i would never be as spiteful as to post about another member under a false thread


hey come on...please dont get upset, easier said than done i know...your cat is so pretty.. go give her a big hug and try and calm down..


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yeah kittens are good and making you feel better


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes thats true.

Sorry, was just surprised to see i'd been brought into this....have calmed down now and having a cuppa!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

mybabykitties said:


> Yes thats true.
> 
> Sorry, was just surprised to see i'd been brought into this....have calmed down now and having a cuppa!


lol thats better think i'll make myself one now..


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

cuppa for me too i think


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

mybabykitties said:


> Thanks fluffypurrs. Am crying here as i would never be as spiteful as to post about another member under a false thread


iam really sorry if this upset you, i think there were some other members jumping on your thread and making comments, that made me suspicious of the whole thread.

you can give me a virtuall slap for jumping to conclusions. sorry again jenx


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> iam really sorry if this upset you, i think there were some other members jumping on your thread and making comments, that made me suspicious of the whole thread.
> 
> you can give me a virtuall slap for jumping to conclusions. sorry again jenx


Oooh no dont want to slap you!  Lets all have a virtual (HUG) instead!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

a hug sounds much better, lol audrey is lovely by the way.


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank you  I absolutely adore her x


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

She is lovely


----------



## Sarnajes (Mar 30, 2008)

She's very beautiful!


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

She is gorgeous!! how old is she?


----------



## Teddy Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Awww she is a beautiful little girl.xxxx


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

deedeedee said:


> She is gorgeous!! how old is she?


She's coming up to 5 months


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, she is just gorgeous, bet your really proud of her*
*I did'nt understand what all the fuss was about as I knew you had a cat called Audrey. I don't come on here much anymore, as I think it's getting very silly & petty at times. Shame really as i've made some really nice friends on here. Sometimes I wonder what planet people are on!!
Rt, soap box put away now, lol.*


----------

